# DIV Hover Effects ie6



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

http://safeinaroom.co.uk/coors

Hi, the left hand div link hover effects don't work in ie6? How can I fix this?


```
.link{
	height:20px;
	width:160px;
	position:relative;
	left:10px;
	right:10px;
	top:10px;
}
.link:hover{
	background-color:#212163;
}
.link a:link,
.link a:active,
.link a:visited,
.link a:hover{
	text-decoration:none;
	font-size:16px;
	color:#FFFFFF;
	display:block;
	width:160;
	height:20px;
}
```


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

i myself have always used a:hover.link etc.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

would that make it work in IE6 tho?


----------

